# Moved to Tennessee 2021 Journal



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

My family and I moved from the Houston, TX area to the Nashville, TN area at the very end of 2020. The lawn hasn't been taken care of in what seems like a decade, but it has some potential. I've already started work on it and have pictures, so I'll take a few posts to catch up to what I have done so far.

It's roughly 0.5 acres. There is a strong Bermuda patch in the front yard, and some scraggly Bermuda in the back. There's something finer in the front as well, Fescue I'm assuming (I'm a warm season guy). I've never had Bermuda before, I've spent most of my life on St Augustine, and some Centipede when I was young. The plan is to feed the Bermuda and let it take over. I'm not going to kill everything else off just yet, I want to see what this season brings before I go that far. The soil is already pretty hard, I don't want to remove all the green from it and just bake it even harder.

This is a shot from Google Earth, it was taken in October of 2019.










I think that's a pretty good intro. I'll spend a few posts/days/weeks getting caught up to where I am now. Thanks!


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Good luck. Looks like a big project.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Welcome to Mid Tennessee! I guarantee you have some fescue, it seems to be the go to around here for some weird reason.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome to TN. Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

You'll certainly want to invest in herbicides and spray equipment. A bottle of Celsius herbicide is around $120 and the cheapest way to broadcast spray is to get the 21 gallon northstar towable sprayer and fit it with tee-jet nozzles:


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, I didn't get too many good "before" shots of the lawn. But here are a few that I do have.

I'll reference this lawn map for clarity:










Sections sizes (in sqft): 1 - 3,268; 2 - 3,806; 3 - 3,029; 4 - 4,109; 5 - 10,130.

Section 1:



















Section 2:










Section 3 (backyard):



















We were planning our firepit area and bought a couple of planters to see which ones we liked for our light poles.

Section 4:










I don't have any of section 5. But its mostly weed and a tree, not much to see at the beginning, or now really.

Those are the earliest photos I have of the lawn. More to follow.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

sam36 said:


> You'll certainly want to invest in herbicides and spray equipment. A bottle of Celsius herbicide is around $120 and the cheapest way to broadcast spray is to get the 21 gallon northstar towable sprayer and fit it with tee-jet nozzles:


Thank you! This actually goes along with my next post.

I applied Prodiamine in mid March when the soil hit 65 degrees. I also applied some Spectracide post emergent that didn't do a single thing to any weeds. I did all that with a 2 gallon hand sprayer, not a good idea. After that I got a 4 gallon pump backpack sprayer from Harbor Freight, it was better, but still not great. Now I have a Kobalt 4 gallon battery sprayer from Lowes. Much, much better and I already have tools from the Kobalt system.

A few weeks after the Spectracide, I applied some Triad Select. It worked pretty well. I did one spot retreatment on the wild onion and garlic. I do wish I had seed the Bermuda Triangle and done Certainty before I got the Triad. But, live and learn.

I applied some Vigoro fertilizer from Home Depot on Easter weekend. I should probably have gone with something more balanced. I have a soil sample box I need to fill up and send to the University of Tennessee soil lab. I plan to stick with the "holiday schedule" this year for fertilizing.

I'm thinking of throwing down some chicken feed and spraying some kind of humic acid product in an attempt to get some organic matter out there and start improving my clay and hard soil. I just don't want to buy into any snake oil, I can't afford to waste money. 24,000 sqft already costs a good bit for the standard stuff.

We've been getting a good amount of rain, so watering hasn't become an issue yet. I do have a couple of sprinklers that I'll have to use in sections over a few days to get the whole lawn. I'll have to be strategic in my pre-emergent and fertilizer application so I can water them in efficiently.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

The first thing I did was reclaim my sidewalk and driveway edges.



















Then added a bed around the Bradford Pear in the front.

Before: 









After:









I have other beds around the house and tree marked, just have to get to it. We also have our firepit started, but need to rent a bigger tiller to just knock it out. Right now we're just using a tiller/cultivator attachment for my string trimmer.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Your before pics look a lot like the before pics of my BIL's new yard. I'm going to be working with him (see link in my signature) to try to fix it up, and it's tough to tell which direction to go because everything under the sun is trying to grow in the yard at the moment. But we think bermuda is the right path.

Welcome to Tennessee!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Also, do you have any plans to take the Bradford down or are you just going to wait for it to take itself down?


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Also, do you have any plans to take the Bradford down or are you just going to wait for it to take itself down?


 :lol: My wife and I talked about that. I've heard they tend to rot and fall, but we also don't want to do any recreational tree cutting if we don't have to. Having said that, we do like the idea of a cherry tree, or a Japanese maple in that spot.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

A3M0N said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > Also, do you have any plans to take the Bradford down or are you just going to wait for it to take itself down?
> ...


It's the crotch angles that cause the problem, from what I understand. Every joint where a limb comes off the main trunk is weaker in a Bradford than in most trees, so when the canopy gets full enough a strong wind can literally tear them apart. After any storm of consequence you'll see Bradfords split in half if you drive around. On top of that, their pollen stinks and causes all kinds of allergy problems, so I consider them a nuisance.

I think out in the yard like that a cherry tree would be an excellent choice. But like you, I wouldn't want to create a whole lot of extra work for myself until there's a reason to do so.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

They're encouraging folks in South Carolina to cut Bradford's down. Not sure of the exact reason.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

JRS 9572 said:


> They're encouraging folks in South Carolina to cut Bradford's down. Not sure of the exact reason.


I've heard they're modified and we're supposed to be the "perfect ornamental tree" kinda thing. But they end up pollinating native trees and the result is a nasty, thorny mess that takes over wooded areas. I don't know that to be the whole story, but I haven't really looked into it much.

I'm originally from SC, born and raised in the Charleston area.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I've got y'all caught up on fertilizer and herbicide apps so far. I was thinking of buying a bottle of Certainty and just nuking everything that isn't Bermuda, but I talked with my wife and we're just going to use up the 3-way I already have (Triad Select) and roll with that the rest of this year. I'll do my Prodiamine in the fall and spring, then next year see how the annual bluegrass looks and see if we need the Certainty to kill it and the other grassy stuff off.

I just got a bottle of Bifen IT (bifenthrin), and Dominion 2L (imidacloprid) that I plan to apply every three months. I'm also going to mix some Sevin in there to knock out the ants I already have in the lawn. I'll also do a house perimeter of Bifen IT and Sevin every three months.

I was able to get the front areas mowed before the rain started last night, but I didn't get the edging done. Here are a couple of photos from this morning.

This looking across the front of section 5, 4, and 2. You can see some weeds right there in the front. I think its quackgrass, it'll need some kind of herbicide next year I'm thinking.










This is section 5, my 10,000 sqft side yard. It already looks a ton better than when we moved in, but still weedy. There was a lot of wild onion, that really stung my nose when I was mowing, but it seems like the Triad blanket and a spot retreat has really knocked it down.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

This one is kinda, totally, off topic. But, this was my St Augustine back in Texas. This short mowing thing is new to me!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

aaahhhhh WHAT

I think you should bring St Augustine back from Texas


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Buffalolawny said:


> aaahhhhh WHAT
> 
> I think you should bring St Augustine back from Texas


Haha, I do miss my St Aug but I don't think it would survive in Tennessee.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> It's the crotch angles that cause the problem, from what I understand. Every joint where a limb comes off the main trunk is weaker in a Bradford than in most trees, so when the canopy gets full enough a strong wind can literally tear them apart. After any storm of consequence you'll see Bradfords split in half if you drive around. On top of that, their pollen stinks and causes all kinds of allergy problems, so I consider them a nuisance.


I used to work for a tree service and this is something we saw all the time.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking really good after just a few months of input. Should be a good year.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

My large stand of good bermuda in the front yard is looking pretty good. I'm not trying to stripe it, but it is keeping some pretty good stripes from the wheels of my mower. I think I'll try a DIY striper next year, hopefully all these weeds are gone and the bermuda is on its way to taking over.

While I was mowing on Saturday, I noticed some "wheel stripes" in another section of the front. There are two patches of what I think is bermuda growing pretty well and holding stripes! I'm happy to see these sections, I was afraid this part of the yard was going to be totally bare when I get around to applying Certainty.

Big bermuda section:



Smaller patches:



Any idea what this is?


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Goosegrass or crabgrass I think.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

sam36 said:


> Goosegrass or crabgrass I think.


Thanks!

I dropped my soil sample off at the post office this morning. I know it's not going to be pretty, but I'm excited to see what the results are.

I have a question about liquid fertilizers. I can make a new topic in the warm season lawn section, but figured I'd ask here first. I don't have an irrigation system, and don't have any plans to as of right now. The cost to have irrigation installed on 0.5 acres would be far more than I can afford, I would imagine. I have only fertilized this property once so far, and it took quite some time to manually water in all the fert. Do you need to water in liquid fertilizers? I get confused when I try to understand all the options and variations in liquid ferts. Like the differences in NPK and other nutrients. Would liquids be a good option for me, not having an irrigation system on a large lawn?

I'd like to keep to the holiday schedule (four applications per year) if at all possible. I don't want to, nor do I have the time to spray all of my lawn every week.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

A3M0N said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> > They're encouraging folks in South Carolina to cut Bradford's down. Not sure of the exact reason.
> ...


Here's the link to what's going on in SC

https://www.wistv.com/2021/02/19/get-paid-cut-down-your-bradford-pear-trees-sc/#:~:text=COLUMBIA%2C%20S.C.%20(WIS)%20%2D,in%20South%20Carolina%20for%20years.

Grew up in Lexington. Went to The Citadel, and lived in Summerville for 17 years before moving back to Lexington.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

[quote="JRS 9572" ]
Here's the link to what's going on in SC

https://www.wistv.com/2021/02/19/get-paid-cut-down-your-bradford-pear-trees-sc/#:~:text=COLUMBIA%2C%20S.C.%20(WIS)%20%2D,in%20South%20Carolina%20for%20years.

Grew up in Lexington. Went to The Citadel, and lived in Summerville for 17 years before moving back to Lexington.
[/quote]

Wow, maybe I should look into having it removed. I wonder how hard it is to get the stump and roots removed enough to plant a new tree in its place.

I grew up in North Charleston, moved to Montgomery, AL for college, got married then moved back and lived in Summerville for three years before joining the Air Force.

I went to a lot of Citadel football games growing up.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I sprayed about half of the lawn with Image on Thursday (5/27) mainly to fight nutsedge. But it's also supposed to kill crabgrass and annual bluegrass, I'll see what happens in a few weeks. I'll get another bottle and finish the rest of the yard too.

I got my soil test back! The pH is low at 5.82, and recommend 100 lbs of lime per 1000 sqft. I plan to do 25 lbs now and 25 more in the fall, then repeat next year. Other than that, 2-4 lbs of N and 0.5 lbs of both P/K per 1000 were recommended. This was with the University of Tennessee Soil Lab.

And last of this entry, the very near completion of the firepit!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I put down 25 lbs of lime per 1K sqft, 600 lbs worth from Tractor Supply. This is round 1 of 4, 100 lbs per 1K was recommended.

I picked up 3 bags of Expert Gardner 10-10-10 from Walmart to put down as well. I'll apply the fertilizer once the lime has had a week or so to water in.

Both of these were recommended from my soil sample results.

_EDIT:_

The lime application was a very dusty affair!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I put some 10-10-10 (0.5 lbs/k per soil test recommendation) down on June 5th. I'll probably put 1 lb/k of nitrogen in July and August and see if the bermuda will spread a bit more this season.

I'm starting to see some yellowing of the annual bluegrass and nutsedge from the Image application on May 27th. I've see a bit of damage to the crabgrass, but not much really.

And onto the progress of the backyard. Here is a wide shot from early this year:










Here is a closer shot of that circle area, pretty much in the center of the old picture, taken this week. It was almost bare, except for weeds:










And to the left of the first picture, left of the patio:










And from across the front of the patio:










The lawn is definitely getting smoother as the weeds die off and the bermuda spreads out. I don't think the entire backyard will be covered by the end of the season, but it will be well on its way! And hopefully I get my pre-emergent down in the right timeframe this Summer/Fall to prevent most of that annual bluegrass from returning.

This is a shot from the edge of the firepit, I just edged a few days prior (Saturday, 6/5). This was taken on June 9th. It really is running quickly! I can't complain about that.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Alrighty... after letting the grass in the front yard get really green and growing again, it appears to be zoysia. It's pretty and thick, I'm not unhappy with this development. There is bermuda in other areas of the front, I'm sure they'll get to fighting over space in the future, but I'll not worry about that right now.




























My adjusted plan as of now is to continue with 1 lb of N/k until around September for both the zoysia in the front and bermuda in the back. I'll either take plugs of the current grass and move them around or get some new grass plugs to help speed the spread. I understand zoysia spreads slower than bermuda.

Here are a few pics of my PVC watering manifold. I actually dropped it from about waist height just after moving the sprinklers and it broke. It should be salvageable though. Two of the ports are still attached, so I'll cap off the other side. I can only really use two sprinklers at a time.



The sprinklers are standard Orbits from Walmart. I'm strongly considering a DIY system in the backyard.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Whew, its been a busy few weeks! I work in youth ministry, so I have been at church camps, VBS, weekly area wide devos, etc. for most of the Summer. But I have also been busy in the yard!

I've been push mowing my lawn since we moved, its 0.5 acres. Its been tough, and I'm stubborn, but I bought a riding mower. I picked up a Craftsman T110 from Lowes. I also bought the mulch kit and will be installing it soon. I used it last week, and it really cut my time in half, at the least. I still have some learning to do with patterns, turning, etc.

Coming up, its time for yard/house insect treatments, fertilizing, and I'd like to get another lime app. I need to start thinking about fall pre-emergent as well. Probably in Aug or Sept based on some TN calendars I've been looking at.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm getting more used to the riding mower, I was able to do alternating passes without doing a three point turn each pass. I feel like that will reduce wear on the parts, I'll have to keep an eye on the steering parts though. Its probably time for the break in oil change, but we're so close to the end of the season I may just wait until the spring to do it.

I applied 1 lb/k of nitrogen last week and let the rain water it in. It took 2 bags of this Vigoro from Home Depot.

Upcoming next month is lawn insect treatment and probably my first pre-emergent application. I'm going to do a split app to see if that will really help stop the annual bluegrass.

*UPDATE PHOTOS!! *

I have my first bottle of Celcius and a towable dethatcher on order. They should both be in next week (7/28/21 ish). I'll post some more pictures after those are used.

*Backyard: *

The bermuda up by the porch is getting thicker and spreading very quickly. There is a close up of some of the old debris I hope the dethatcher will help get rid of.





*Side Yard: *



*Front Yard:*





*Large Side Yard/Field: *



This is how much of the sides look right now. The thick zoysia in the front has most everything blocked out. I hope it will spread more and faster next year, between dethatching and the Celsius making room for it.



That's my updates for now. I hope to show even more progress before dormancy this winter.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I picked up the dethather today. I ran it with only one cinder block on it, I was to chicken to use them both. I was worried I'd really tear up the grass too much.

I did two passes and really took out a good bit of material, about half a yard waste bag. I think a lot of it was living grass, but I guess more water and sun will get through. Then I mowed and bagged the clippings which finished off the first bag and filled a second. Then I watered a bit, I figured the lawn deserved a nice drink.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Did the Tine Dethatcher take care of the problem you originally set out to fix? We talked about you would lose some good grass going this route, I'm just curious if you're satisfied with what you set out to accomplish originally.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

So far yes. I can see dirt where all I could see was dead grass before. It looked a little yellow from exposing the deeper grass, but greener at the same time. I'm out of town for the weekend, but I'm sure I'll have a better idea when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

A3M0N said:


> So far yes. I can see dirt where all I could see was dead grass before. It looked a little yellow from exposing the deeper grass, but greener at the same time. I'm out of town for the weekend, but I'm sure I'll have a better idea when I get home.
> 
> Thanks!


Great to hear, I'm glad you ended up with the result you wanted. I was pretty happy after I did mine as well.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

@Amoo316 I may have spoken too soon. Some of the spots are clear of old stuff, some aren't. But as of now I'm thinking its my fault for not using enough weight, and probably not very even coverage. I'll just leave it for this year and do it again in the spring, I don't want to beat it up too bad this close to the end of Summer.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

A3M0N said:


> @Amoo316 I may have spoken too soon. Some of the spots are clear of old stuff, some aren't. But as of now I'm thinking its my fault for not using enough weight, and probably not very even coverage. I'll just leave it for this year and do it again in the spring, I don't want to beat it up too bad this close to the end of Summer.


You may consider one of these, again same concept, spring tines, but it's the best rake I've used for spot treatments.

https://www.amazon.com/TRG-Inc-Rake-Groundskeeper-II/dp/B07B4MQNHF/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=Groundskeeper+The+II+Rake&qid=1627921909&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzN1RaTVJVTzFHS1NLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDQ1NzMxMTJIT1I0WElLSEpYSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDIyMjAwMkg2REFLNUg3UkFONiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> You may consider one of these, again same concept, spring tines, but it's the best rake I've used for spot treatments.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TRG-Inc-Rake-Groundskeeper-II/dp/B07B4MQNHF/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=Groundskeeper+The+II+Rake&qid=1627921909&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzN1RaTVJVTzFHS1NLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDQ1NzMxMTJIT1I0WElLSEpYSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDIyMjAwMkg2REFLNUg3UkFONiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Thank you! I'll look into it.

I sprayed Celsius WG for the first time, I'm impatiently looking forward to the results! Only in the backyard right now, I mowed it before we went out of town last week. I wasn't able to get to the front sections and mowed them yesterday, I'll wait a few days to spray the front. I used the high rate, but I didn't use a surfactant because it is still getting into the 90's during the day while dropping into the 60s a few times at night already. So, so very different from Texas or anywhere else I've ever lived to be in the 60's at night, in August.

Even without a surfactant I have high hopes. Celsius has a near mythical status is seems. I guess we'll see in a few weeks. Pictures to come in about a week.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I mowed the backyard today for the first time after the Celsius app. It hasn't even been a week yet, so I didn't expect to see any effects yet. I'll also have to start working on the nutsedge, probably next season though. Maybe I'll get some big box product just to knock it down a bit before the fall/winter, but I'll wait until next year to really start fighting it.

Before the mow:



After:



I used a wide angle clip-on lens with my phone. It was cheap, just wanted to try it out.

I also sprayed the rest of the lawn with Celsius. Instead of trying to time myself off of one 1k sqft section, I decided to just walk each area with a full sprayer at a certain speed and note the amount of water used. This was much more accurate, and I felt very confident that I was getting the correct of product down. As for a uniform speed, I downloaded a metronome onto my phone and found a comfortable speed, for me that was 97 bpm. I'll have to do this all over again very soon though, I'm picking up an air induction spray tip for my pre-em and insect control. The flow rates are the same, but I feel like I should redo the calibration just to be sure its the same.

_EDIT:_ I was just looking through my journal and realized I never updated on the Image app. It did absolutely nothing. It didn't ding either the nutsedge or the crabgrass. I really had no desire to pick up enough for a second app.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Mowed, edged, and cleaned up all areas today. I picked up a TeeJet AIXR 11004 spray tip to use with soil applications and insecticides. I started applying Bifen IT and Dominion 2L after mowing, but got stopped by rain. It's supposed to rain at least the rest of today and Sunday, so hopefully I can finish the rest of the yard tomorrow.

If anyone is reading and can give some pre-emergent advice, I have a question. The annual bluegrass was real bad. I'm planning on a split application so I can get a good barrier down. When should I put the apps down? One guide from University of Tennessee says in August and September, but the days are still getting into the 90s here. Clemson says when there are four days in a row of 75 degree days. Its not supposed to be like that until late Sept/early Oct. Any advise? Thanks!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I use Greencast and look at 5 and 10 year averages. Here's mine:










The general rule of thumb, as per my understanding, is you want your Pre-M down before soil temps drop below 70F. As you can see for my that would be sometime mid October. Hence October 1st and Nov 1st is when I plan my split apps.

The October pre-M will contain a warm season post kicker if I have anything that may linger and bother me. The November app will have a cool season post kicker.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks @Amoo316. I've used Greencast before, but it's not letting me change the dates to 2020. I'll wait a few days, maybe it's an update glitch or something like that.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

It's kind of finicky, you have to change the year, then select a start date, then select an end date. Just play around with it a little, it's a PITA, but once you figure out the right sequence it works.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> The October pre-M will contain a warm season post kicker if I have anything that may linger and bother me. The November app will have a cool season post kicker.


What will your kicker products be?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

A3M0N said:


> What will your kicker products be?


To be 100% honest with you I'm not sure yet. My end of Summer kicker is likely to just be a 3 way 2-4D style herbicide, but I'll make that decision based on what I'm seeing in the yard. I may go back again with 2-4D 3 way since it's cheap as well as something additional for POA/Lawn Burweed post control, but I haven't decided what yet as it's still a ways out for me this year. A lot will depend on how much Centipede I can knock out (and how much Bermuda fills in those spots) before the days get too short or it gets too cold.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you! I have some Triad Select I may add to my application too. I never really thought about that. But I really don't want to waste my pre-em app, so I'll be sure to test and make sure they'll play nice together.

I finally got the date range to work. I think I'll shoot for early September and early October for my applications. The 5 and 10 year averages put our soil at 70 around mid to late Sept.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok, finally finished spraying for insects (Bifen IT/Dominion 2L)! It's supposed to rain this evening and the days following, so that should water in the Dominion.

Its been around two weeks for my first Celsius in the backyard, and one week for the rest of the lawn. I'm happy to say there are a lot of dying weeds out there! A ton of crabgrass is turning purple, and a good amount of yellowing/browning other stuff. The turf looks good though. I'm seeing Bermuda where I didn't even know it was growing before. Nice!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I took a few pictures of the Celsius progress today. The first two are of the backyard that was treated two weeks ago today, and the rest are of the front areas treated just over a week ago. It may not look like much in pictures, but there is significantly reduced weed presence. Especially in the front areas that aren't in the Zoysia, the weeds would normally be thick and a lot taller. I see a lot of crabgrass that has turned purple.













Here are a couple of weeds the Celsius hasn't affected yet. It may just need more time, but I'll keep an eye on them.









So far I'm very happy with how it has been working out! I'm planning on putting Prodiamine down sometime early September, with the addition of Triad Select, a 3-way I currently have on my shelf. I would add Celsius to it, but I don't know how well it would work with the AIXR spray tip and no surfactant. I'm willing to waste some of the Triad, but no so much the Celsius. It's way more expensive!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Mowed, edged, cleaned up - all that good stuff. My backyard definitely looks the best it has all year! It's not a sunny day, so the pictures don't do it justice. I'll throw up some comparisons to earlier this year.

Today (8/19/2021):



March 2021:



Today:



March:



Today:





May 2021:


----------



## Yeehana255 (Aug 22, 2021)

Digging the progress you've had. Im new here but I have a little bit of experience. The weather/soil are your best gauges. I live in cali so I too am waiting to apply certain products. I have never used Celsius but I chose something a little more expensive. Katana has been righteous on my bermuda. My yard had a little bit of everything from sedge, broadleaf, rye, fescue, crabgrass..its a rental on a military installation. So contractors "take care" of it. I also mixed in quinclorac for the clover and crabgrass. Probably overkill...but everything except bermuda wilted away.

I know sometimes it's hard to predict rain but you have to time apps in accordance with it, otherwise things like weed killers might not be as effective. I would continue waiting for pre emergent like the university suggested. You can use that future rain storm to push your pre emergent down. If you are having best issues like grubs, now is the time to kill them with products like sevin or bioadvanced. Get the instant kill...not season long stuff


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks @Yeehana255!

I put down my first round of Fall Prodiamine today. In about a month I'll do another round with a 3-way mixed in.

It's been "lawn slow" around here, mostly just maintaining what I have right now. I've been trying to figure out how high to keep everything cut. Right now I've settled on "3" for both mowers, I'll have to measure to see what height that is. "2" seems to scalp some spots and not mulch well.

Most of my time has been put into getting set been up for school work. I took some time off to move. But I just built myself a new PC, and it's back to graduate work!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Sprayed my second Prodiamine app, along with some Triad Select. I assume I'll be seeing poa annua if some broadleaf weeds escaped the first app of pre-m. So I hope the 3-way takes out the broadleaves while I'll probably be looking to trying Negate later on in the Winter for the annual bluegrass.

I probably need to look into some sedge control for next year as well.


----------

